
Chinese scientists convert desert sand into fertile soil - dragonbonheur
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-09/03/c_135658106.htm
======
venomsnake
Lets hope it is viable on a bigger scale. We could open a lot of land for
development, and it will be terrific CO2 sink

